# Gauging Interest: SCACE 2 Rental



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*What price would you be willing to pay for a 2 week SCACE 2 rental?*​
£45216.67%£5518.33%£30758.33%Other (please comment)216.67%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have a SCACE 2 on order at present and would like to be able to offer it out to members when required.

These pieces of kit are very sensitive and require the instructions to be followed - and used only on a clean machine.

The rental price will be at the lowest we can possibly get away with.

What price would you be willing to pay for a 2 week rental - with one-way courier included in the cost?

Return courier would be at your cost using the courier service that we choose

The kit would comprise of a Fluke Thermometer and probe, plus a SCACE 2 device and would be packed in a metal suitcase with foam padding.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£45 (and then find someone else local to go halves on it with)....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Am I right in thinking you only need to properly calibrate your machine once? Or can a change in ambient temperatures necessitate further calibration?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You simply follow the same process as you usually would when making coffee (including removing the portafilter fort the same amount of time as you would when grinding)

Ambient temperature will have very little effect once the device and your machine are up to temperature.

The device is not suitable for use on some machines (eg Gaggia Classics or Rancilio Silvia's) but fits most E61 type machines

It is most suitable for commercial machines such as La Marzocco's, Synesso's and Slayers.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I have another one of my dumb are questions. Is the main benefit of one of these to calibrate the PID? (go gentle on me)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Lifted from the suppliers page:

"The Scace 2 Thermofilter gives you both temperature and pressure readings directly at the group. This is where we are most interested in receiving data, and now you can do both. The device is very capable of measuring temperature to within a 10th of a degree. The "T" type thermocouple is very fast and accurate when used in conjunction with a Fluke digital thermometer."


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Daren said:


> I have another one of my dumb are questions. Is the main benefit of one of these to calibrate the PID? (go gentle on me)


For people of our experience, it seems so. If you're more knowledge you can probably get a lot more use out them!


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

jeebsy said:


> £45 (and then find someone else local to go halves on it with)....


Quite









Two weeks (and £45) seems a lot for something that (presumably) will only be used for about an hour or two in total?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree but I've paid more for a one week rental. Used it on about 6 machines over that period.

The high purchase cost and possibility of damage is factored in.

To buy one is more than £300 + a Fluke or other T-type capable digital thermometer


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I know what you mean, but in a domestic setting it's still probably a bit too costly.

Would you have any objections to people who lived near each other banding together?

Assuming one of them took overall responsibility for payment and dispatch etc.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Shhh, it can be our secret


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

No objection at all

Would 1 week work better?


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

I think so. Maybe at £30?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I borrowed Sage's. Invaluable for the Expo. Highly recommended!!!!!

Glenn out of interest , do you hire out your VST refrac ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I do indeed. It's available for the next 10 days. and then from April. £30 plus courier for 30 days


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

£30 for 7 days sounds good. I'd be up for that to double check my group pressure, temps should already be sorted.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

£30 for 7 days would be fine.

The VST refrac would be great too, could maybe get more of a handle on what's going on with my brewed.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Will keep you all posted when the refractometer is available next.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Might be easier just to hire you along with it for a couple of hours actually, Glenn


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Guessing it would be pretty hard to coordinate Glenn, the scace and the refrac to be in London at the same time though


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd be interested to see if it works much better than what I've done in the past; block of sponge in the portafilter with a thermocouple stuck in the middle.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

£30 for a week sounds good


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I could be interested if I could coordinate with other East Londoners (Jeebsy?).


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

rodabod said:


> I think I could be interested if I could coordinate with other East Londoners (Jeebsy?).


I'm interested aye


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not a million miles from East London so me too if possible!!

Thanks,

David


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

£30 sounds good to me. 1 week


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd be in on a weeks timeshare with it if the other Lancastrians or anyone close was interested.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Whatever happened to this?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

On back order in the states I believe, so not even here ! been waiting for it


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Keen to get on this aswell


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Me too. West London - anyone?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd be interested.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

How is this going? Definitely feel the need to calibrate given it's the first time I've used a HX machine.

(And will it fit an offset-lug non-E61 portafilter such as a CMA/Wega/Bezzera etc?)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It may not fit all of those machines. Fits many E61 group heads.

On backorder - may collect in the US next month if available. Postage is extortionate to the UK


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Glenn.

Looking at this pic: http://www.shockwaves-control.co.uk/ebay/2012X/PortafilterDimensions.jpg. If I understand correctly, E61 is type A; CMA/Wega/Bezzera/NS are type C (well, certainly the CMA I have is type C).

In which case I'm guessing I'm out of luck with the one you're hoping to rent out - is that right?


----------

